# Yahoo- What doctors wish you'd do (Asbury Park Press)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

You've heard it before: Eat a healthy diet, exercise and don't smoke and you'll add years to your life. In fact, one study found that more than half of all deaths from chronic diseases among women could be avoided by following these common sense strategies. Here are 10 important-and-easy-to-incorporate tips from doctors for keeping you healthy -- mind, body and spirit.View the full article


----------

